# Vintage Faded Grunge effects with Heat Transfer Paper...



## juscruzzin (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals ,

I am a newbie and just starting to delve into the wonderful world of t-shirt designing, making and hopefully eventually selling!

Although I want to make lots of different styles of t-shirts from basic typography type designs and logo's (which i am confident heat transfers will be the BEST way to do cost effectively and professionally) I really like grungy, faded, worn out, vintage style designs and i can always see myself leaning more towards this style of design once the creative juices start flowing. 

I have attached two images to show the type of design i am talking about.

I have done extensive research on this forum and the internet and it seems the only way to accomplish this type of design would be the screen print or of course DTG (out of my budget at present...)

Is there anyone out there doing this type of design with heat transfer paper....? (other than image clip, which i can not purchase in the country i am living). 

I have heard image clip is also a bit limiting with dark garments anyway.... I have also heard of the 'wonder paper' (sorry cannot remember the exact name) from the UK, but this paper is also unavailable to me, and to be honest starts to cut into the 'profit' when doing shirts as it is so expensive....

If it is my only option i will look into setting up a small screen printing rig and do these type of designs using this method, it's just a huge leaning curve to pick up a new trade!

Any feedback or comments much appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## jdwilliams1 (Dec 29, 2008)

juscruzzin said:


> Hi Guys and Gals ,
> 
> I am a newbie and just starting to delve into the wonderful world of t-shirt designing, making and hopefully eventually selling!
> 
> ...


Did you get any responses on this?


----------



## soniczed (Aug 11, 2011)

also interested on the subject anyone please???
help


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

Stahls superfilm using h20 method to apply but you will not be able to do as detailed as the samples you posted


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Imageclip laser dark does not transfer white. Koncert T is being sold that will transfer whites but it is not true white because the image used to pull the opaque has to be printed with very dense color such as black or dark blue etc. The dark image is pressed with opaque. The transferred image will have faint shade of the dark image that will show through. It might work for you since you are doing vintage/grunge shirt. You should be able to buy it in UK.

Eztrans.co.uk is one of the vendors for Imageclip products.

EZ205 Image Clip Koncert Laser/Copier Transfer Paper

WOW 7.1 polymer sheet only will transfer true white. It is like Koncert T but it is weeded with mask printed with black toner but the mask is not part of the image that is being transferred. It is pricey though. It is $4.00 each. The manufacturer is based in UK. You can buy it directly from The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - WoW7.2 Professional Transfer Paper. They also sell Vintage film transfer that is in the WOW family. Check the gallery: The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - WoW 7.2 Professional


----------

